# Gunnison Gorge trip beta?



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

It's still a great run at 600 cfs in a kayak. Not sure what it'll be this year in August, but 600 seams realistic. You may want to scout Boulder Garden and Cable. The BLM guide is good. The shuttle to the TH and hike down Chukar are worth investigating. It's an amazing canyon.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

You may want to pick up that Koko Recon packraft for sale in Fruita on your way there. Packrafts make the hike in much better.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

I’d second scouting Boulder Garden and Cable. Probably scout the squeeze as well. Everything else is pretty much read and run.

Did it last weekend R2. Hit the water around 0900 and was off the water by 2:00.

The worst thing about that run is the shuttle…it’s pretty slow going, and can add a lot of time to your day.

The hike in isn’t too bad if you’re not heavily loaded. I carried my Star Slice down there in less than 45 min.

My favorite way to do it is drive in in the evening, hike stuff down, hike back to the rim and camp. Hike down the next day and do the run in one day.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Anybody have reco's on lowest comfortable level for a couple of one man catarafts (9 footer and 11 footer)? Ran it a few years ago at 800 cfs, and would love to get down there again, but not sure if the current level of 660 is quite enough. We'd be doing overnight, but backpacker style, so not too heavy.


----------



## intramural (May 6, 2021)

Sounds good. Thanks for the info. My main concern with the ratings was that it was really a bunch of II+ rapids and potentially not worth the hassle. But, it sounds like that's not an issue. 

It also looks like a good way to made it a 2 day adventure would be to MTB shuttle it via sidewinder trail. Although that could just make more hassle. 

I was also planning on doing it in my full slice boat to make the hike down a bit easier.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

basinrafter said:


> Anybody have reco's on lowest comfortable level for a couple of one man catarafts (9 footer and 11 footer)? Ran it a few years ago at 800 cfs, and would love to get down there again, but not sure if the current level of 660 is quite enough. We'd be doing overnight, but backpacker style, so not too heavy.


I have done it in a 9.5 foot round boat R2 at 480. That was fine, but I don’t know if I would go lower than that. Did it at current flows in a Star Slice (11’) without issues.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

If you fish, take 3-4 days. Some of the best fishing in the state. A lot of work for a day run and the canyon is beautiful and the camping is very nice.


----------

